# Questions about S&W 500



## Kincaid (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been researching the Smith and Wesson 500 revolver, thinking about buying one. I've noticed that many of the 500 model have slats (I believe this is called the compensator) cut out at the end of the barrel, and was told the compensator reduces recoil and sound. I've also noticed that some of the S&W500 revolvers don't have the compensator. Can anyone tell me why this is, and what the functional difference is between the two versions?


----------

